# She Hulk In MvC3



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJpn8wPSWVs&feature=sub

Why..... Oh God Why???


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2010)

That Orion bitch killed Ammy! >:[


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol It's OKAY THOUGH! ZERO WAS ALSO ANNOUNCED! *fan girl scream*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iEyjYlVpp0&feature=sub


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2010)

Mmm, that's the sexiest broccoli I've ever seen.

I've always wanted to see She-Hulk fight Arthur. What a dream match-up!


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mmm, that's the sexiest broccoli I've ever seen.
> 
> I've always wanted to see She-Hulk fight Arthur. What a dream match-up!


 
lol agreed.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

Lesbian fap material.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2010)

She-Hulk is so goddamn ugly.


----------

